# Update on Ellies Babies



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Ellie is a fantastic mummy, she has surpassed any expectations  Am so proud of her  

Sadly, we took the little boy who was ill to 2 vets, had 5 opinions, I asked about ops any sort of feeding but they all said that he was dying and would have a painful death if I left him, I stayed with him while he was pts 

I wont say how its done, Ive never seen it before but Im pleased that it was very very quick, not even 2/3seconds so he didnt suffer but I couldnt stop crying, lucky the vets all know me and just ushered me outside to leave as I Was so upset, couldnt talk for th rest of that day, I know that alot of people will say he was only a kitten, 1-2 hours old, but I felt him kick, he was born, and I find it heart-breaking.

I was then rushed to hospital later and I need to have a major operation, all this on my birthday :

The rest of the babies are perfect, we have 2 boys & 2 girls 
They will all be pedigree named after Elvis :001_smile:


----------



## KirstyLouise (Mar 17, 2011)

Aw im sorry for you loss of your kitty  and it doesnt matter you were attchached to the little one well atleast he is no longer in pain thats the main thing.

I hope you get better soon and your little kitties are perfect so gorgoues


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

So sorry for your loss  You did what was right for the little one, and I commend your bravery xx

The other little ones are gorgeous 

I also hope you will get better soon xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

So, so sorry to hear that the li'l fella didn't make it.  You can take comfort, however, in knowing that despite him being so young, you were still prepared to do everything in your power to save him. Sometimes though, the kindest option is the hardest decision to make. 

Also very sorry to hear that you have been very poorly too. I wish you a quick & speedy recovery. May I suggest that, for this year only, you be like the Queen & have two birthdays. Then you can make sure the second one is a good celebration. 

Your other four babies are adorable & I look forward to seeing more piccies as they grow.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the little one, and I am sorry to hear of your ill health, wishing you a speedy recovery, Get well soon.

Your remaining Kittens are as beautiful as ever:thumbup:

Elvis is a good theme:thumbup:

Some of his Song titles make great names,

Charro
Chesay
Double Trouble
Flaming Star
Kismet
Mirage

To name a few, great theme I like it :thumbup::thumbup:
Keep smiling Positive vibes sent your way.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Aww, what a birthday.  Hope you're okay TB. xxxx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

So sorry about the little kitten  and you what a birthday! The wee kittens are just gorgeous.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I think it's great you looked at every option. I'm so sorry you lost a kitty and were ill  Hope mom and babies are doing well


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Little sweeties :001_wub: as usual 
Hope you're feeling better ((())) 
Looking forward to seeing the final selection of 'Elvis' names


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi thanks everyone  Ellie is such a great mum, I am really shocked, we both really thought that Id be hand feeding and showing her what to do, but she just clicked instantly, instinct is a incrediable thing! :001_smile:

She takes just after Meg, also had the same amount of kittens AND the same colours as Megs first litter!! What are the odds on that?? :blink:

Here are the names:
CaramelDreams Elvis - Boy
CaramelDreams The King - Boy 
CaramelDreams All Shook Up - girl
CaramelDreams TeddyBear - Girl

Teddybear is my fav elvis song & all shook up stood out, I did want love me tender but its too long I think! And I wanted elvis's name and he is the king of all cats so I had to have that to lol! 

They are really nice little kits, really lively and outgoing and only a few days old lol! Going to be a handful, cant wait to see what the girls patterns will bem they are Seal mitted, but may also be 'torbie or tortie or lynx!' and the boys are red mitted, and may also be lynx, wont know until about 4-5weeks, or they could have blazes! 

Ah thanks I stopped celbrating my birthday a long time ago now! get worse every year! Ill celbrate is the day after I think!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP little Kitty..


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

sorry to about the little one tb i wondered where you were. also hope you are feeling better now. give each of the babies a kiss and a hug from me and my babies


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks, all doing well and gaining


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

TB.....just how many kittens do you have there at the moment?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Goodness---I don't check the forums for a day and I miss an entire new litter!

So sorry to hear about the little one lost, but the others are beautiful and it will ease the pain in your heart one day to know you did the best for him. I've never been in that situation, but when our kittens died, I ached for months and still miss them, but I know we did all we could and gave them the best, and that knowledge has helped.

Also so sorry to hear you'll need a major op. Best of health to you. Will be thinking positive healing thoughts.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> Hi thanks everyone  Ellie is such a great mum, I am really shocked, we both really thought that Id be hand feeding and showing her what to do, but she just clicked instantly, instinct is a incrediable thing! :001_smile:
> 
> She takes just after Meg, also had the same amount of kittens AND the same colours as Megs first litter!! What are the odds on that?? :blink:
> 
> ...


someone an Elvis fan  Got to love a bit of Elvis


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol Elvis is my cat! His ill so I wanted to dedicate a litter to him as he may have to be pts soon  His not allowed anymore ops :frown2:

lol its not hard to count em, look at my website! 3will be going soon though!  

lol thanks, another year another op, Im used to it! The cats keep me going :001_smile:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your little one.You did your best but it wasnt to be.Hope you are well soon and back to full strength,your babies need their human mum xx.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

TB, you have not answered my question!! Enough so you wont miss one if I sneak over and steal one??? I think the Elvis names are great....plenty of inspiration there for another litter even. Sorry to hear you lost one from the last litter....when Nellie had her kits, the second one born was deformed and I was heart broken, still remember and wonder how it would have turned out.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Gosh TB, your house sounds like mine at the moment. Congrats on the new babies, sorry about the one you lost, and I wish you all the best for your operation.

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww they are gorgeous, im in love ,,lol. Sorry about the little one that didnt make it, 
love the names to.*


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> TB, you have not answered my question!!


go on my website!! :tongue_smilie:

thanks, its actually flowing quite nicely here, not too stressed maybe I planned it better than I thought!


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear you lost the lil one. Hope you get well soon TB and congrats on the other four babies. Looking forward to lots of photos and love the names too . I am a big Elvis fan, had no choice, my dad is Elvis mad so was brought up listening to him lol


----------

